# Found this creature on my cabinet..



## Nathaniel Whiteside (5 Oct 2013)

Anyone know what it is? 

And if I should make beetle juice of it..


----------



## Alastair (5 Oct 2013)

Pick it up and let it fly out the windows mate


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (5 Oct 2013)

Alastair said:


> Pick it up and let it fly out the windows mate



I've got it under a net at the mo.. I think it wants a fight!!


----------



## Michael W (5 Oct 2013)

No Idea what it is, but I would have ran away as soon as I have laid eyes on it. Darrel should be able to give a good ID.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (5 Oct 2013)

It had hook  looking mouthparts. Ergh. 

Flung it out the window with the net, if It comes back in the other one, it's getting flattened


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (5 Oct 2013)

And, found this CREATURE on my bed:





*Yawn*


----------



## Alastair (5 Oct 2013)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> And, found this CREATURE on my bed:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats got a huge tongue throw it out the other window


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (5 Oct 2013)

Alastair said:


> Thats got a huge tongue throw it out the other window




It'd take the whole bay out! He's a lump!


----------



## kirk (5 Oct 2013)

Both of those creatures probably give a nasty bite. I'd leave them well alone.


----------



## squid102 (5 Oct 2013)

Caddisfly? (Not the creature on the bed)


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (5 Oct 2013)

squid102 said:


> Caddisfly? (Not the creature on the bed)



Yes definitely a caddisfly mate, thanks! Could it have come out the tank?!


----------



## Henry (6 Oct 2013)

Some species of Caddis fly are water bourne, but I doubt that a single fly would hatch from your tank; water bourne Caddis fly, in my experience, tend to hatch in quite large numbers (20 or 30), so finding a single one debunks this idea. Most likely, it found it's way in the same any other fly or moth would. Just be glad that you have a bit of biodiversity going on in your area


----------



## Lindy (6 Oct 2013)

Or it may have just laid 20-30 eggs in your tank and you and the husky are going to have lots of little friends soon


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (6 Oct 2013)

ldcgroomer said:


> Or it may have just laid 20-30 eggs in your tank and you and the husky are going to have lots of little friends soon



Ha I thought that. Me and wolfcub are prolific fly hunters, he catches em & I watch


----------



## Lindy (6 Oct 2013)

You might not have much of a room left after he's jumped about catching that many flies. I imagine I would get the same results bouncing a tennis ball across the room in front of my collie


----------



## dw1305 (7 Oct 2013)

Hi all,


Michael W said:


> Darrel should be able to give a good ID.


 As the others have said definitely a Caddis. I get a lot of them in the moth trap, as they fly about at night and are attracted to light.

cheers Darrel


----------

